# Dominique Strauss-Kahn walks free



## goldenquagsire (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/23/dominique-strauss-kahn-charges-dropped

Now, obeying the rules of our legal system is paramount. Once someone has been acquitted they're considered innocent. In fact, all throughout this case DSK has been 'innocent until proven guilty'. Let's also remember the disbelief, the shameful comments and claims of a conspiracy that circulated the internet when Julian Assange was arrested on similar grounds. After all, justice is blind and you can't curry its favour no matter how righteous your cause is (and conversely, being a shithead does not automatically prove your guilt).

Nevertheless, I smell something rotten at the heart of this.


----------



## Saith (Aug 24, 2011)

As much as I hate to say it, the majority of rapes just can't be proven as rape.
At the very most, you can prove that sex occurred, but in most cases, it's impossible to prove _beyond reasonable doubt_ that the sex that did occur was non-consensual.
Did he do it? Probably.
Should he have been convicted? No, I don't think so.

On the topic of JA, though, the point there was that the guy had, I think, escaped to Switzerland (or maybe Sweden?) to avoid being sent to America to face trial, at which point he was accused of sexual assault. That was a massive coincidence that was incredibly unlikely to happen.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 24, 2011)

... what? Julian Assange was accused by the Swedish police for an incident in Sweden. America has nothing to do with it. Also, after he was charged he stayed in the UK and eventually gave himself up to the police.

EDIT: Also, why is the victim's word not good enough? We believe a person when they say they didn't give away an item and that it was stolen. Also, in many cases there is physical evidence of rape.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 24, 2011)

> Also, in many cases there is physical evidence of rape.


Bang on the money. Strauss-Kahn's semen was found on Diallo's uniform, and doctors proved that she suffered vaginal bruising. The issue of her credibility is meaningless; the physical evidence heavily supports her claim.



> At the very most, you can prove that sex occurred, but in most cases, it's impossible to prove beyond reasonable doubt that the sex that did occur was non-consensual.


Vaginal bruising is pretty much 'beyond reasonable doubt', unless one comes to the conclusion that the victim took a baseball bat to her own crotch in order to frame the defendant.

Strauss-Kahn may have won this case, but on his return to France he faces another trial for attempted rape. I hope this case is more succesful.


----------

